# Attaching sled runners



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Which do you prefer when attaching/building TS sled runners to the base with screws - from the top through the base or from the bottom through the runners? Have seen sleds built both ways. Thanx for your advice. Be safe.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I used phenolic right of the blade and a manufactured adjustable -0- clearance miter slide left. Both were secured from the bottom.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I make the runners out of wood where I glue and nail them on.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

When I make wood runners, I cut a small rabbit on each, where it attaches to the sled. That way,if I need to plane down a runner edge, it's easier.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

woodchux said:


> Which do you prefer when attaching/building TS sled runners to the base with screws - from the top through the base or from the bottom through the runners? Have seen sleds built both ways. Thanx for your advice. Be safe.


It's just a matter of personal preference. I have had 6+ sleds in my shop, and it's pretty much a "horse apiece" in how to fasten them.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Pirate said:


> When I make wood runners, I cut a small rabbit on each, where it attaches to the sled. That way,if I need to plane down a runner edge, it's easier.


When I read that it was a facepalm moment... why didn't I think of this..:1eye:

Thanx for the tip..

..Jon..


----------

